# White Stuff On My Filter....



## Silli_Millivanilli (May 13, 2007)

I have a Whisper Power 30 Filter.... 29 Gallon tank.

For some reason, every few weeks or so, there is a build up up white stuff on the Filter (not just the nozzle, but the black part as well). I will usually wipe it off the black portion of the filter but not the nozzle. Is this white stuff good or bad? Something is telling me that it is calcium. I guess kuz milk, which has calcium in it, is white as well.


----------



## Daz (Sep 20, 2006)

Possibly mineral deposits of some sort. TBH it should not cause much of a problem, But if your willing to keep cleaning it of, carry on.


----------



## JouteiMike (Oct 7, 2006)

I see white stuff on all my power filters, it's mineral deposits. 

I usually wipe them off regularly, like you. If you leave them be they can harden and it can be a pain to get off. Vinegar usually works well for hardened mineral deposits.


----------



## mHeinitz57 (Jun 9, 2007)

JouteiMike said:


> I see white stuff on all my power filters, it's mineral deposits.
> 
> I usually wipe them off regularly, like you. If you leave them be they can harden and it can be a pain to get off. Vinegar usually works well for hardened mineral deposits.


very true and I agree it is probably mineral deposits. Test your water and tell us how hard it is. Make sure you dont actually pour vinegar into the tank...you could cause pH fluctuations. There is nothing wrong with taking the filter out though and cleaning it...Melafix works well too.


----------



## Silli_Millivanilli (May 13, 2007)

mHeinitz57 said:


> JouteiMike said:
> 
> 
> > I see white stuff on all my power filters, it's mineral deposits.
> ...


My test strip states that the water is 75 GH, between 180 - 300 KH, and 8.4 PH.


----------

